# Anterior Cervical fusion with plating



## geugene (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello everone,

Wanting to make sure, I have the correct understanding for these arthrodesis and spinal instrumentation codes.

Patient had c5-t1 disk herniation with spinal cord impingement

MD performed diskectomy with fusion and plating at C5, C6, C7, T1
He used allografts at each interspace. He used a 3-level plate with tapping screws.  When complete he checked position with AP & lateral cervical spinal film. 

I coded the following:

Diskectomy Codes used: 
63075 (c5-c6) Cervical 
63076 (c6-c7) Cervical Additional space
63077 (c7-t1) Thoracic Single space  Should this be another 63076?

22554 Arthrodesis
22585 additional space

22846 spinal instrumentation (4-6 segments)
Should this be 22842?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kjstearns (Nov 5, 2009)

I would code this as:

63075
63076 x 2
22554
22585 x 2
22846

The 22824 is for posterior instrumentation, so you are correct in using 22846, anterior.

Hope this helps!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm at home, without books, but what about the allograft? 20931.  You would only report this one time per session.


----------



## geugene (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks for all your help.


----------

